

Tools for designers – Color Palettes - order_group
https://medium.com/@order_group/tools-for-designers-color-palettes-335181d612c3

======
marina_shumaeva
I`ve tried several tools and as for me the most comfortable is “Adobe Color
(Kuler)”. Yep, Adobe makes really great product. Than take for example “Color
Hailpixel”. It is uncomfortable and user can be lost with mouse hover to find
need color. “Coolors” is a little bit similar to “Kuler” but has less
opportunities. Anyway if you are making some graphic design each program has
the same tools already build into the program. And if you just need quick to
find the right color – this is tools are really nice.

